# speedy 207 calibration procedure



## ismaeltrucnc (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi, everyone, I am looking for a calibration procedure for a speedy 207. 
:yes2:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello welcome to the forum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

One of our knowledgeable CNC users should be along to help you.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Martin van Rooyen (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi there i have speedy 207 wich is frustrating the life out of me because after the resetit runs the program and suddenly stops and gives me the error code 1.2.1004 how can this be rectified and what causes it and why ?


----------

